# LCDH pricelist



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

I've heard that the LCDH in Cuba are regulated by the government and therefore there's a pricelist that they use for most cigars. Where would one find this pricelist? I've looked around but can't seem to find anything legitimate.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's one. Some of the info is a little dated, but most prices should be current:

YUL Cigars: Cigar Price List in Cuba


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pay attention to the price updates. While not as bad as the famed Marty's Mix list. You will find many Marca's and Vitola's that have not been updated for years. This is due in part because you will find many cigar stores poorly stocked. There are also many bargains to be found just make sure you buy in government stores. Enjoy your trip.:vs_cool:


----------

